# Welcome to the new Cervelo forum!



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

By popular demand, we have created this forum just for Cervelo owners, enthusiasts, and fans.

Like I said elsewhere, judging by the number of Cervelo threads that were in the "Other builders" forum, this was overdue.

Enjoy it and use it.

-gregg


----------



## Hardcore_freak (Aug 31, 2007)

Not a Cervelo owner but i enjoy admiring their bike. Thks :thumbsup:


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Woot...


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Awesome thanks guys...really appreciate it


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

*Thanks much for making a Cervelo forum.:thumbsup: *


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

gregg said:


> By popular demand, we have created this forum just for Cervelo owners, enthusiasts, and fans.
> 
> Like I said elsewhere, judging by the number of Cervelo threads that were in the "Other builders" forum, this was overdue.
> 
> ...


I bet someone put you up to it and threatened you with corgis and macs.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

sweet!


Thanks!


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

FINALLYy... i recently purchased a soloist and couldnt be happier.. now time to find bottle cages that will fit my small


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

messyparrot said:


> *Thanks much for making a Cervelo forum.:thumbsup: *


Ditto! Thank you!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SansNomme (Aug 14, 2006)

Doth my eyes deceive me? A Cervelo forum? It can't be. :thumbsup:


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Wow...say it isn't so!


----------



## mclaincausey (Aug 27, 2007)

suhweeeeet! thanks!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Great - now you make a Cervelo forum - right after I (and my Soloist Carbon) get run over by a pickup truck.... Thanks!


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

O crap man!

Is the bike ok?

o... yeah, and how are you doing?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

The bike is cracked in half, broken handlebar, broken rear derailleur, bent handlebar, mashed shifters, etc. etc.

I'm healing. I have torn ligaments / tendons in my shoulder, elbow, and wrist.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101319


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> The bike is cracked in half, broken handlebar, broken rear derailleur, bent handlebar, mashed shifters, etc. etc.
> 
> I'm healing. I have torn ligaments / tendons in my shoulder, elbow, and wrist.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101319


Ouch...
poor bike
 

Hope you'll be back in the saddle soon.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Wow hope you recover soon!


----------

